# using a mac to access windows network remotely



## cybernia_nyc (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a friend who has a new mac laptop and she would like to remotely access her work files which are on a windows 2003 network. Is there any software of services that allow you to do that? She doesn't need to remotely access any of her programs, just the data files.


Thanks,


Bernie


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

The Mac OS is natively capable of accessing networks of any variety. She may need to enter a username and password to access it, but all she has to do is connect to the network, select the volume(s) she wishes to access and enter the login info. The network drive(s) will appear on her desktop as just another disk (though the icon(s) will be different from the standard HD icon).

As for accessing individual files the answer depends completely upon what program created them in the Windows environment. Text files can be accessed via the text application that ships with the MacOS, via Microsoft Word for Mac, via OpenOffice for Mac (which is free, by the way [donations are accepted, however]. Excel files can be accessed via Microsoft Excel for Mac or OpenOffice.

If there is a Mac equivalent for the application, then the files should open without any trouble. If there is not (say, if it's an industry-specific application that is only available on the Windows side of the aisle), well, she's SOL.

Hope this helps.

One more thing... If it is truly a "new Mac laptop" then it is most likely an Intel-based Mac (it will be called a MacBook or a MacBook Pro). Should this be the case, she can download BootCamp from Apple and install Windows XP on her Mac (tell her to follow the directions included with the download--they're not hard, but they need to be followed exactly). She can then install the Windows versions of her software (if need be) and access the files from within Windows running natively on her Mac.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

It seems I misread your query. You're asking about _remote_ network access.

My apologies.

Remote Desktop might do the trick, and it's free. The web site is not clear on whether you can access the remote network via telephony (or some other means), or if you have to be physically (or wirelessly) connected to the actual network. The Apple page regarding Remote Desktop seems to say that using VCN you can access any network from anywhere.

Other options can be found here.

In any case, if she does have an Intel-based Mac I would wager she could use any Windows program that does what you need, after doing the above installation of BootCamp and Windows XP on her Mac.


----------



## cybernia_nyc (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks. I forgot about boot camp. What she really wants to do is access her files whlle away from the office. I know there are services for the PC like Go to my PC. But I guess with boot camp it solves the problem. Is there MAC VNC software?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

cybernia_nyc said:


> Is there MAC VNC software?


The above link to the Apple Remote Desktop page, reproduced here for your clicking pleasure, seems to say it's part of Remote Desktop.

I'm no expert in this field, though. Perhaps another Mac user can enlighten us both!


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

Umm...I connect with TightVNC from my Macbook to my PC. Works perfect for me.

Download tightvnc for your pc here http://www.tightvnc.com/

And for the Mac I dont remember exactly where I got the program for. Just google TightVNC for Mac...

Also remote desktop didnt work for me because I believe I need Windows XP professional edition.
I set up tight VNC in less than five minutes. Real easy to setup. Hope this helps.


----------



## cybernia_nyc (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks, I give it a try.


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

I've used VNC also with my old Ibook (OS9) connected thru telephone to my home XP computer on cable, connection was descent..Here's what I could find for OSX..

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/networking_security/osxvnc.html


----------

